# International Fitba Discussion Thread (i.e. The Woy Hodgson hate thread)



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: International Fitba Discussion Thread*

Good job, Joel.

You're only 24 hours late.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Thought people were normal and didn't care about international fitba until tournament time. Evidently I was wrong :shrug


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Joel said:


> Evidently I was wrong :shrug


As per, as per.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

This kind of tardiness never happened under my watch.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I'm not even looking forward to Euro 2016. The increased number of teams in the tournament is going to hurt the quality a lot I think. Euros are usually really good, but that's all going to change now.

The qualifying process is so pointless now that the 2 top teams automatically go through. There's no danger whatsoever if England lose to Switzerland. It means nothing because they'll at least come second if that happens. Poor, poor decision to increase the teams.



ROUSEY said:


> As per, as per.


Indeed. Not moreso than that night when I was all over your filthy ma' and then had to go to the doctor the next day.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Joel said:


> Indeed. Not moreso than that night when I was all over your filthy ma' and then had to go to the doctor the next day.


MODS???

Reported.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Agreed. There's a good chance Scotland and Wales can qualify for it now. Pathetic. Cheap shots aside the only interest in the qualifying stages now is for the lesser nations who don't normally qualify. But then again it's nothing lost for me personally because I haven't cared for international football for around half a decade now besides the major tournaments.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

every one watch the MITEY AWSSIES smash those fagatron belgians (glorious whatahead captain aside)


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

We'll finish top of our group ahead of the Germans, Seabs, ya filthy fucking rat.

Downside to more teams in the Euros is that even rubbish sides like Scotland can qualify.

We still won't qualify.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Saying Scotland could come second implies there's a chance that they could ever hold off Lewandowski. 

Look on the bright side: if Scotland qualify, Ireland don't.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

BruceLeGorille said:


> Varane is doing anal to Diego Costa


swag


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Watching this France/Spain game and I'm pretty sure one of the commentators is putting on a fake Spanish accent. You ain't fooling me son.

Actually it seems to be an American commentator on a Canadian network doing a fake Spanish accent. What is life.

France stacking their midfield with dem BBMs. Big Black Midfielders. I love Matuidi man, the guy is like the energizer bunny, never stops going.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

old man Evra goes off and whinges about how knackered he is. Standard. Past it.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Cesc and Costa made it through unscathed and have been subbed off. Breathe a sigh of relief JOEL. 

DREAMBOAT ON :mark:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Just gonna throw this out there, for all the stick the GOLDEN GENERATION get, England were the 2nd best team in the 2002 World Cup, and would have won Euro 2004 if either; Wayne Rooney hadn't been deliberately taken out - or if the ref hadn't bottled it and allowed Campbell's last minute goal. We were better than Greece. Come at me.

We've been utter shite since 2008 though, with the exception of the 2010 Qualifiers, the last time Rooney was dominating in an England shirt.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gotta hope Azpi and Remy don't die now.

Costa still looking shi

REMY


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Seem to recall Remy scoring a goal not too dissimilar to that against Chelsea in the 2-0 win last season :mark:

CABELLA ON


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

France GOATing this half. Cabella has been great, as has Remy. Evra is fucking done. Just put Digne at LB already ffs.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Who is dreamboat, btw Green Light? Cabella?

But as I was saying before Remy cut me off, Costa still looks poor for Spain. He just doesn't suit their patient style.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Cabaye

Cabella could never be deemed a dreamboat with that ridiculous hair


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Oh. I didn't even realise Cabaye came on :maury


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Seb said:


> Just gonna throw this out there, for all the stick the GOLDEN GENERATION get, England were the 2nd best team in the 2002 World Cup, and would have won Euro 2004 if either; Wayne Rooney hadn't been deliberately taken out - or if the ref hadn't bottled it and allowed Campbell's last minute goal. We were better than Greece. Come at me.
> 
> We've been utter shite since 2008 though, with the exception of the 2010 Qualifiers, the last time Rooney was dominating in an England shirt.


You think we could've taken the dutch in the semi's in 04 ?


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Cabella with that sailing boat hair.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Quick heads up for the Liverpool lads.

Origi started as a striker today, great movement as always, created chances, got an assist, showed great strength, agility. Basically the lad's got everything but the goals. They'll come eventually though I'm quite sure.

Southampton's new signing Alderweireld was great as well btw


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Cliffy Byro said:


> You think we could've taken the dutch in the semi's in 04 ?


I would have been more worried about going up against the Czech's.


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

Holland were pretty awful in the semi's. England more than matched Portugal so I'd have fancied them to match the Dutch too. 

That Czech team in that tournament doe:ex: Pisstake that Greece knocked them out. If not for Nedved going off injured I think they'd have won the whole thing. Fucking silver goal they went out to as well if I remember right.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Interfitba is kinda lame and nationalism is for mongs, BUT I did watch England play the other day and Raheem was the best player on the pitch by far, unsurprisingly. :sterling


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Conte's Italy :mark:


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

Way too many teams in this Euro's. It's great that Scotland have a chance to qualify but the whole thing really is a mess. 24 teams in 6 groups meaning that 4 out of 6 third place teams will go through to the last 16. So convoluted. Still, Scotland can pump the Germans on Sunday and I can gloat to my German boss at work.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

> Roy Hodgson claims his critics are talking "f*****g b******s" if they think England are destined for failure under his rule.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/507185308090507264
it worked scenesssss


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

It will be interesting to see where Spain go from here, it's hard to call their strongest line up atm but I would say something along the lines of:

Valdes
Juanfran
Pique
Ramos
Alba
Busquets
Koke
Thiago
Iniesta
Pedro
Costa

Pique is still better than the other CB options Spain have (albiol, mikel san jose, bartra), and has in general played much better for Spain than he has for Barcelona, see Euro 2012. Most of the choices are fairly obvious to me at least, the only tough pick there was leaving out David Silva, but anyone who has seen a lot of Spanish games in the past few years would know how much better Pedro has performed for Spain, he deserves to be starting for them, but in terms of talent you could easily go for Silva in his place, especially going forward as he won't be starting games over Neymar or Suarez for Barca. I wouldn't be surprised to see VdB stick with double pivot though and just play Iturraspe instead. It's a shame that Isco has flushed his career down the toilet at Madrid because he should really be starting at this point, given how dominant he was alongside Thiago at the Euro U21's last year. It won't happen, but Casillas should be dumped, and Iniesta should be given the armband, he's their best player, he's been their best performer for at least 4 years and is one of the best EVER on the international stage, and he's got the most experience as well.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Casillas is going late career Jens Lehmann at this point. I don't know if there's any way back from that.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

http://www.heraldscotland.com/polit...theres-a-no-vote-say-fifa-insiders.1409285056


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Seb said:


> Just gonna throw this out there, for all the stick the GOLDEN GENERATION get, *IRELAND*England were the 2nd best team in the 2002 World Cup


:dance2


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

USA would have beaten England at the 2002 World Cup. Cobi Jones on the wing, enough said.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

ROUSEY said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/507185308090507264
> it worked scenesssss


Greatness.

I have never been so demoralised about England than I am with this Hodgson & Rooney axis of WOATness. No wonder the stadium was so empty after the awful team selections and tactics at the world cup. Guess it was too much for the greedy FA to put ticket prices down.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/507977300739383296


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Aarons will just turn into another of those constantly-injured players whose bodies are fucked by 27 and struggles to get a first-team game. It's happened to almost every single England prospect for a long time now.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/508014674756251648
:woy


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I know Scotland will get beat tomorrow. But i cannot wait for the campaign to start. I really believe we will finish 2nd.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

WE GOAT

WE GOING TO FRANCE


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

McGeady GOAT, not so sure about the rest of them.

Also ALBANIA!


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

We're better to watch than England. 

We'll qualify.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

Cracking second half from Scotland. Anya is a beast on the international stage. If we can win all the home games (Germany excluded) then no reason we can't finish second. It will be tough though.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

https://vine.co/v/MjZiVLj0OlM fpalm


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

McGeady the GOAT :banderas


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Moz I heard Alan Hutton dribbled past about 4 German players and then Naismith DARED to mess up the chance.

Also, if you let that video play to the end the McGeady thumbnail suggested vid pics look like he's been Hodged :woy


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Hutton did do that. Then Naismith landed another two Germans on their arses inside the box before he hit the post.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

There seriously isn't a better human being on the planet than our Naisy.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I remember when Moz used to hate Naismith. Also when he used to slate him in the chat box, which usually led to a goal or an assist from him. Good times.



I'm surprised that this hasn't been linked yet: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WEfCX6OJtU

It's good to see more people with influence over the football industry (even if it is only Rio) coming out and criticising Hodgson's tactics, whilst also pointing out that we do have some talented players that are suited to playing good football, as they regularly prove at club level. Hopefully more people with influence (in the football industry and media) start to crank up the pressure as well.

I don't understand why the FA are so complacent with Hodgson in charge. With the new Euro qualifying system it SHOULD be a breeze for England in terms of reaching Euro 2016, especially with the group they're in. So why stick with a man who has an obvious tactical glass ceiling when this is the perfect time to bring in someone with fresh and exciting ideas, during a campaign that offers the chance to test new ideas out in a competitive environment when qualification has never been easier? Makes more sense to make the change now than before the next WC qualifiers, which is when Hodgson is likely to move on. Add in the fact that England Wembley attendances are reaching all time lows and you have to wonder why the FA are so complacent right now when the one thing that they care about (aka revenue) is actually being threatened. It truly baffles me why Hodgson remains in charge when his dinosaur philosophy is causing issues on all fronts.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

In my defence, watching him play right wing under Moyes was utterly shambolic. :side: 

Seeing him play in the middle under Martinez, either in the hole or as a false 9 has been an absolute joy to watch. 

He's like an albino mixture of Zlatan, Zidane, Messi, Bergkamp and Ronaldo. Boss.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

GOD of CUNT said:


> We're better to watch than England.
> 
> We'll qualify.


You should do, seeing as Scotland are exactly the kind of team that UEFA expanded the finals to 24 teams for, as a pity gesture because you haven't qualified in about 20 years. :woy


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

England team to face Switzerland tonight.

*4-4-2*_ (of course)_

Couldn't
Give - A - Shit - As
Long - As - Woy- Is
In - Charge
​


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hart, Stones, Cahill, Jones, Baines, Delph, Henderson, Wilshere, Sterling, Rooney, Welbeck


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Wilshere lel, England shite again.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Brilliant from Cahill.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Welbeck :gabby in b4 20 goals for Arsenal :moyes2

Also, DELPH


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

W2LB2CK


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Well that wasn't one for the NEUTRALS :terry


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/509080074680012800
'NITED.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> W2LB2CK


AW YEAH BABY

YOUR HERO AND MINE, DONNY FREAKIN' WOLBOCK

WE'RE GONNA WIN THOSE EUROS :woy


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Van Persie and Falcao.

Yeah, we're not going to miss Welbeck.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

First time I've ever actively cheered an England goal, I think. Two of them tonight, in fact. Now that Gerrard and Lampard have retired, other than Rooney and Jordan Henderson I can't think of any England players I flat out dislike.

Have to be honest here, if we get England in the Euros and Welbeck starts for them, I think they might sneak it. Best England #9 since Alan Smith.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Shep, if I report the above post for its anti-Hendoness, will you act upon it?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Seabs, please replace the rep of Jordan Henderson's infinitely punchable face that Donnahue just sent me with another gif of Evangeline Lilly dancing or cooking lasagne or touching her privates to the melodies of "Glory, glory, Danny Welbeck."


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

Slient Alarm said:


> Van Persie and Falcao.
> 
> Yeah, we're not going to miss Welbeck.


Two old injury prone players or a young hungry more athletic player? I know which I'd rather have.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

You'd be wrong then.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

lmao @ anyone pretending they'd rather have Welbeck than Falcao or Van Persie.


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

3 years ago, of course I'd have preferred Falcao and van Persie. In 2014 though, I'm having Welbeck.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ :lmao

plz explain


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Every Arsenal fan only pretended to want Falcao because we knew United would go in for him if we did. The real hope was that United would actually succeed in signing him, which would open the door for us to sign Danny. 

Classic long con. lmao @ United fans not being able to realise this. Classic 'can't see the forest because of the dodgy hamstrings and ACLs obscuring your vision' behaviour.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Impolite said:


> Two old injury prone players or a young hungry more athletic player? I know which I'd rather have.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/507499166969626624


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Falcao over Welbeck is a complete no-brainer. Not entirely sure about current day RVP over Welbeck. Apart from that hat trick against Olympiakos (I think) last season, I struggle to remember anything else great from him. Mostly injury and being off form for him. I reckon we need to see how Van Persie is this season before being sure anyways. Same with Donny as well, now that he'll start more often.

This wait without club FITBA has been excruciating. Its resorted me to actually talking about Donny and United. HELP.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

All three of those strikers are going in with some questions. Still gotta see how Falcao is going to do when he plays a proper run of games. I'd guess he'll still be the same Falcao, but he's gonna have t prove it. In a physical league to boot.

I think RvP just had a shit year. He's a player that relies on technique rather than physical attributes, so once the team starts performing, I'd expect he will show his class again.

Welbeck looks set to get a prolonged run at the top. He'll need to improving his finishing and his control in certain areas, but he should get a lot of chances created for him, which will give him the confidence to kick on to a new level in his development.

All in all, I think most would choose the two veterans over the youngster. But the youngster does have a lot of talent and this may be the season everyone takes notice now he's going to get the time he needs in his natural position.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

When Van Persie is fit he's still one of the best strikers in the world. Obviously his problem is actually staying fit. There's been two seasons in the last ten where he's managed that for basically the whole season. Both times he was arguably the best striker in the world. Issues with him are clear - he's injury prone and is unlikely to be less injury prone as he gets older (and he's already thirty one). Would I have had him back at Arsenal? Probably. 

Even if we could've afforded him, there was no way Wenger was going to pay that money for a year's loan of a player that's almost thirty with ACLs as dodgy as Walcott's. If he gets back to the level he was at and manages to stay fit he's a top 5 striker in the world. Would I have had him at Arsenal? Of course.

Which United fans are actually raging about United selling Welbeck to us because they feel like he could/should be starting ahead of the strikers they have, or at least has the genuine potential to be starting ahead of them in the near future, rather than the fact he was "their" kid, brought through the youth system and been at the club since even before Ryan Giggs was a fully-fledged deviant, who's now been sold to arguably the club's main rival since the Premiership began? Survey every United fan on this forum and there'll be ten that fall into the former camp for every one that falls in to the latter. Well, maybe there'll be more that fall into the latter camp since there's always the argument he's worth more to United than Rooney, both currently as well as going forward. But then Rooney is an ugly porridge gobbler that fucks everything up no matter what kind of point one is trying to make.

Is Welbeck better right now than Van Persie or Falcao? No. But he's twenty three and will get the chance to play in his natural position, under a manager that's pretty good at nurturing players' potential. And right now it's pretty clear that Welbeck has the potential to be the best striker the universe has ever seen. Also he's better than Rooney.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I'd take him over the cancer that Rooney is every single day of the week (even Thursdays). Falcao obviously not unless his legs don't recover and he has no pace anymore. Van Persie is a tough call. One is clearly more talented than the other right now but that's not the question. Honestly I think I'd keep Welbeck over him. Van Persie is on borrowed time now whereas Welbeck is still improving and at a pretty high level already. Plus English which is actually a factor in the modern game. Keeping Welbeck is the better long term investment for sure. Honestly though the choice should have been to keep Welbeck or Hernandez not Welbeck or Van Persie. We didn't need to sell, we WANTED to sell which is mind boggling. Almost as mind boggling as the fact that we only have 3 strikers now probably playing a system that uses 2 strikers and one of them is Wayne Rooney. James Wilson better be a quick revelation :side:.*


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

BALE :mark:


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

ZAZA :mark:


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Irrelevant to today's games but does anyone else think Muller has a claim to being the best player in the world? His highs definitely aren't as high as other superstar players but he is so damn consistent, can score and assist for fun, turns up vs the big and small teams, incredible work rate etc. When you factor in his overall level of play at international and club level I really think you can make a case for him.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I wouldn't make a case for him being #1, but I'd probably say he's top 10. I actually had this same conversation with my brother during the Scotland game the other night (it was about Alan Hutton, but we figured Muller should be in that discussion as well). He's not underrated as such, but I still don't think he gets all the praise he deserves.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

He's quietly been a top 5 player at two different world cups and he's not yet 25. I think his lack of an aesthetically pleasing game is the only reason he doesn't get world's best player level hype. I mean I watch Bayern for Robben, Ribery and Lahm but you gotta give praise where it's due.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

Muller is just always there. He just pops up, scores a goal and leaves. Still misses a few chances but his international form is unbelievable.

The fact that he is 24 disgusts me.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Conte :mark:


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Not related to fitba but I know people like silly Sun headlines on here.










:heskeymania


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

That's fucking dire.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

£5 off Tesco homeware :mark:


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Wales' performance was beyond shameful. People were actually talking about them having an outside chance of qualifying? Heh. If they concede a goal to Andorra, that doesn't say much for their performances against _real countries_.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Rockhead said:


> This wait without club FITBA has been excruciating. Its resorted me to actually talking about Donny and United. HELP.


You could have watched the West Brom vs Hull international break friendly, featuring Joleon Lescott's non-competitive debut for West Brom to satiate your appetite. :moyes2


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

steamed hams said:


> You could have watched the West Brom vs Hull international break friendly, featuring Joleon Lescott's non-competitive debut for West Brom to satiate your appetite. :moyes2


And a gol from Ben Arfa :dance


----------



## Bungle Bear (Jun 26, 2014)

Velvet Skybox said:


> Wales' performance was beyond shameful. People were actually talking about them having an outside chance of qualifying? Heh. If they concede a goal to Andorra, that doesn't say much for their performances against _real countries_.


It was a penalty...


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

International football is very tedious away from the actual tournaments. The qualifying for this Euros is particularly anti-climatic, might as well cancel friendlies as most of these qualifiers are like friendlies away. Just more games for all these flat track bullies to break the goalscoring records of bona fide legends.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd put money on Rooney breaking England's scoring record in this group. Full of absolute shite.

With Sterling we'll probably put 15 past San Marino.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Velvet Skybox said:


> Wales' performance was beyond shameful. People were actually talking about them having an outside chance of qualifying? Heh. If they concede a goal to Andorra, that doesn't say much for their performances against _real countries_.


Wales' group rivals for that 2nd place are Bosnia. Bosnia lost at home to Cyprus :draper2


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Vader said:


> I'd put money on Rooney breaking England's scoring record in this group. Full of absolute shite.
> 
> With Sterling we'll probably put 15 past San Marino.


They'll call him England's greatest goalscorer but he'd be a fool to believe it. Lineker is comfortably the best. Outside of Euro 2004, Rooney's international career has been abysmal and has severely hampered his legacy.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Lineker is pretty underrated tbh. Hardly ever gets a mention.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

He really is. 10 goals in 12 world cup games inc the Golden Boot.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

England squad for the European Championship 2016 qualifiers against San Marino at Wembley on Thursday 9 October and away to Estonia on Sunday 12 October.

*Goalkeepers:* Fraser Forster (Southampton), Ben Foster (West Bromwich Albion), Joe Hart (Manchester City)

*Defenders:* Leighton Baines (Everton), Gary Cahill (Chelsea), Nathaniel Clyne (Southampton), Kieran Gibbs (Arsenal), Phil Jagielka (Everton), John Stones (Everton)

*Midfielders:* Fabian Delph (Aston Villa), Jordan Henderson (Liverpool), Adam Lallana (Liverpool), James Milner (Manchester City), Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain (Arsenal), Jonjo Shelvey (Swansea City), Raheem Sterling (Liverpool), Andros Townsend (Tottenham Hotspur), Jack Wilshere (Arsenal)

*Forwards:* Rickie Lambert (Liverpool), Wayne Rooney (Manchester United), Daniel Welbeck (Arsenal).


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

lol, Andros Townsend.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Why does Nathan Dyer never seem to get a look in? I love that guy. Deserves a chance more than Townsend. Fast, tricky, black. Everything you look for in a winger.

No place for the 'ginger Pirlo'* Jack Colback either. Too bad.

*http://www.theguardian.com/football...on-jack-colback-england-newcastle-alan-pardew :woy


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Townsend aside, I think common sense has prevailed. Chambers & Shaw should be playing for the under-21s if they're not going to be playing for the senior team. This way both the senior & junior groups can develop together for two years. Qualifying for the under-21 major is really important, and hopefully the club managers don't pull their players out should we qualify.

Very happy for Clyne. It's well deserved. Shelvey's not a bad player and has contributed well at Swansea. I still think we lack the holding midfield player, which maybe could've been Noble or Huddlestone. It doesn't suit Wilshere to be that deep. Townsend though is a joke. When was the last time he even did anything remotely impressive? Dyer & Routledge are very unlucky.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Clyne :dance


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I was pushing for Dyer and Sinclair to make the Euro 2012 squad when they were on fire at Swansea. He deserves to be in a lot more than Townsend but one good England game keeps you in the squad for a long time. Chambers and Shaw not getting in is odd given the likes of Stones still gets in. If they want to keep some together in the U-21's for longer (they don't) then they have to do it as a unit. Huddlestone should absolutely be making these squads. *


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Stones gets a game for his club.. 

Shaw is too busy being fat and wank.

Just because other young players aren't as far in their development as Stones is, doesn't mean Stones should be forced to stay behind too.

I've seen Chambers once for Arsenal and he was badly mince too during that game.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

http://www.bbc.com/sport/0/football/29490349

"Everyone knows Wayne is not the sort of person, with his Liverpool accent, who is going to be able to stand up in front of a lecture room of people," Hodgson said. 

"They can transmit that passion to a lot of those younger players. They can get their points across. They won't do it maybe quite as eloquently as someone like myself could, but that doesn't matter."

:sparker


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Good ol' Woy

He better not complain when he is given an even more shittier seat next time he goes to Anfield


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Woy bagging scousers? He's gone up a little in my estimation.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Not everyone can be as eloquent as Woy.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Luke Garbutt, Everton's 3rd choice left back is training with the full England team.

loluke Shaw


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Did he get a golden Mars bar?

Edit: in before someone makes a FAT SHAW joke.*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Good to see clyne has made it but lol no dyer again what does that fucker have to do, hodgson and his fucking hard on for townsend. also think routledge has been fantastic for the last two years.

Downing and noble probably deserve shouts tbf :shocked:


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Just as well that their goalkeeper is an accountant, he'll need good numeracy skills to keep track of how many times he has to pick the ball out of the net :whoa


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Green Light said:


> Just as well that their goalkeeper is an accountant, he'll need good numeracy skills to keep track of how many times he has to pick the ball out of the net :whoa


Being an accountant doesn't necessarily guarantee good numeracy skills

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sport...mier-league-prediction-contest-2014-15-a.html

as I'm sure we all know by now :stephenA3


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

No goals yet?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Olive oil company.

Maybe Casillas should get a job like one of the san marino lads, the fucking woat.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

JAGIELKA THE GOL MACHINE


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Green Light said:


> Just as well that their goalkeeper is an accountant, he'll need good numeracy skills to keep track of how many times he has to pick the ball out of the net :whoa


One of them is going to be the future Man Utd manager. :moyes2


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*About once a year I watch an England match which always serves as a reminder why I don't bother for another year. Just disgraceful passing performance from the likes of Milner, Wilshere, Rooney and many more. Chambers was gash and Mozza can stop pretending I said he was better than Stones now I'm aware of this please. Diamond formation in a match where any lunatic can tell you need to stretch their defence out to create space was absolute amateur hour.*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Only 5-0 against a bunch of shop workers :lol

Also spain.....


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Roy Keane's beard is terrifying. He's starting to look like Gandalf the Grey.ey


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Didn't watch England. Forget that. Instead watched Spain. Who continue to not like to shoot unless shit is perfect. Costa should be dropped and sent home, tbh. He doesn't fit the team. Neither does Cesc and Azpi. Send them home too.

Casillas is pure lol. Makes one amazing save and then just fucks up completely. de Gea who just put on a God mode performance is on the bench to this clown. Iniesta, Cesc and Silva all had some nice sparks, but they were mostly off for the whole night. Koke did next to nothing. Nice little cameo by Alcacer, who really deserves to start.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Well fuck thanks a lot Spain. Cost me $30

Iker and Del Bosque gotta fucking go


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Watched a few of these games...

Sweden vs. Russia: Russia were the better team but didn't finish their chances, Sweden were lucky to get a point but they might say they should have gotten all three as they did have a penalty kick saved

Slovakia vs. Spain: Very good first half by Slovakia but their opening goal came from a Casillas howler. In the second half they parked the bus but Spain couldn't break them down until the Alcacer goal. Despite equalizing they were so exposed at the back and had Cazorla playing as a makeshift right back. Hindsight is 20/20 but perhaps they should have been content with the draw

I didn't watch these games but the results were somewhat surprising. The Swiss have started with two losses but the group is weak enough for them to recover. Montenegro were held to a scoreless draw in Liechtenstein. Lithuania perfect start


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

havent watched spain play but it's hilarious to see del bosque has gone from incredible to absolute potato in the space of about a year and a half. spain should've sacked him and cleaned out the team. guys like casillas should be moved aside for the ever improving de gea, and guys like alacer, who has been immense for valencia for a while now. 

del bosque should be looking to promote guys into the team, and should've done so a while ago. instead they're left with calling up the likes of cazorla, pique and casillas who have been disappointments lately, and keep calling them up. guys like bartra, isco and de gea should all be ready for those spots, but instead due to poor management and del bosque having his favourites, they're just an absolute embarrassment.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

same story every time, Ramos/Pique/Albiol for CB so Bartra never gets a look in. not like he's got an easy ride at Barca mind you with Pique/Masch/Verm/Mathieu all there


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

The man is one utter, utter, fool.



> Sol Campbell believes England should replace Neville... with Sol Campbell.
> 
> The former England defender played 73 times for England between 1996 and 2007 and was asked by a fan at the Cheltenham Literature Festival what he would do to stop Roy Hodgson's side conceding so many goals.
> 
> ...


You'd think he was a kopite the way he goes on.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*The annoying thing from Spain's perspective is they have all the assets for a reset right now if they replaced Del Bosque. Casilas should become a politician when he retires because how he's still playing every game for Real and Spain is a joke given the players he's keeping out. It's easy to say change the personnel though because they have done somewhat but the system is getting easier to prepare for and defend against and they have no Plan B and just sheer reluctance to adapt.*


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

ROUSEY said:


> The man is one utter, utter, fool.
> 
> 
> 
> You'd think he was a kopite the way he goes on.


Racist.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Sol :lmao :lmao


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

It's a shame he's developed into a mong as he was a great defender.

He also has one hell of an ass.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Do you all agree with Beckham getting the cpataincy over him?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Joel said:


> Do you all agree with Beckham getting the cpataincy over him?


I'd have gone for Sol over him. All about Brand Beckham though for the feckin' FA.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I thought Beckham was a very good England captain. I'd not have Sol over him.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Not many have cared about playing for england as much as beckham did well alteast imo so just for that reason he was a great captain. Doubt i'd have been bothered if sol was captain though.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Holland losing (again) at home to Kazakhstan :wall

(Since when was Kazakhstan in Europe btw)


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

God Wales have been bad. Sorry Woolcock.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Green Light said:


> Holland losing (again) at home to Kazakhstan :wall
> 
> (Since when was Kazakhstan in Europe btw)


*It's 12% in Europe :hendo2*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Seabs said:


> *It's 12% in Europe :hendo2*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I should've said I meant at that time I'd definitely have gone for Sol over Beckham, but Becks did turn out to be a decent captain. He wasn't a natural leader at that time and was picked, you would think because of his marketability.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Landon Donovan just played his last match for the U.S. 

Fantastic career. 157 caps, 57 goals, 58 assists. 

Best the U.S has ever produced.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

This was so :banderas by Besic on Bale


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

17min hattrick for Robbie Keane :mark:

Only 12 gols behind Pele's 77 now :mark:


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I'm fairly shit at football but I'm still quite sure that I'm better than every one of those Gibraltar players.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Poland have fucked us

Dreading the Germany game next week even more now


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

Poland layin smackdown on germans candy asses was just :banderas

So proud of us beating world champs.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Mikey Damage said:


> Landon Donovan just played his last match for the U.S.
> 
> Fantastic career. 157 caps, 57 goals, 58 assists.
> 
> Best the U.S has ever produced.


Outstanding production. But where do you find international assists for players? Interested to see if there is a leaderboard or anything like that.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Phew. Just managed to get a result against the might of Estonia. Thank God for :woy Playing a diamond against a team looking defend as deep as possible and keep the middle compact, instead of opting for some width to stretch them was totally genius. England are so lucky to have him.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Thank fuck i skipped that.


----------



## Bungle Bear (Jun 26, 2014)

I do think Chambers will be a great player but he's clearly not ready for a role in the main squad yet. Clyne should have started both games. Also Rooney slows down the attack because he has no pace. He doesn't fit in to this team at all; not that that matters to some dinosaurs.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*lmao Costa is such a potato for Spain.*



Joel said:


> Phew. Just managed to get a result against the might of Estonia. Thank God for :woy Playing a diamond against a team looking defend as deep as possible and keep the middle compact, instead of opting for some width to stretch them was totally genius. England are so lucky to have him.


*The best part of this is he learned nothing from the San Marino match. Rooney with an abysmal 0/10 performance again but a lucky goal will cut him all the slack he deserves again of course. If ever there was a case of stats not telling the full story. He's probably going to be regarded as one of the best English strikers of all time by many who never saw him play despite him being wretched for the second half of his career. *


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Costa's miss was embarrassing. He can potato all he wants for Spain, as long as that shit doesn't seep into Chelsea.

Paco Alcacer might be worth a go for big clubs soon. At least he's better irl than on my FM.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Watching smug Woy after these matches talking up the results like they're something to be proud about is getting more & more infuriating. Fucking abysmal.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

An embarrassing Costa miss? :jordan

Anyone else remember the missed open gol offside attempt he had against Arsenal when it was 2-0? 

I said at the time that the Chelsea Striker Graveyard might have finally claimed him.....all downhill from here :stephenA3


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Well at least he made up for both misses by scoring later on. The anti-graveyard :costa


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

silva with a chested down left foot volley gol from outside the box

do that for us pls, instead of 750 million passes in the same spot


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Sterling getting stick on twitter etc because Woy decided it was a good idea to tell the world that Sterling told him he was tired

Same bellends who are probably confused as to why the likes of Owen, Fowler and Torres fell off a cliff in the middle of their careers


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Sounds like the pressure of being Shaun Wright-Phillips MK II has gotten to him mentally.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i highly doubt raheem will win a premier league title have some respect moz


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The Smoking Man said:


> I do think Chambers will be a great player but he's clearly not ready for a role in the main squad yet. Clyne should have started both games. Also Rooney slows down the attack because he has no pace. He doesn't fit in to this team at all; not that that matters to some dinosaurs.


Chambers is a few games and a few more photos away from becoming Phil Jones.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*So apparently Wilshere called Rooney world class after his performance against Estonia. There are no words. Also saw on SSN earlier everyone praising England for keeping 5 clean sheets in a row and winning 4 games in a row. We've beaten Norway, Switzerland, San Marino and Estonia and we're getting giddy. The only team in there who are even a test are Switzerland who are really fairly average in reality despite the absurd hype they get from their ranking. Classic results are all that matter and performances will always be glossed over by pretty stats. No England manager should be even content with those 2 recent performances against the equivalent of professional pub teams.*


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Also funny how the commentators were reporting during the match that Rooney was about to be subbed off before he scored the free kick, and that the sub details had allegedly been handed to the 4th official. I was thinking "Sure, it only counts when he actually walks over the white line though" and sure enough 10 minutes later it was Welbeck who got subbed off not Rooney.


----------



## ChipsDaily (Aug 18, 2014)

Lol Iceland 2-0 Holland


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Melbourne City legend Michael Mifsud was sent off against Italy.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Besic > Bale & Hazard.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Besic looks like a coked up drug dealer.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Besic is great at back heels


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Ireland, Ireland über alles, brothers


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Robertson dropped for Whittaker. Mon the Poland.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

Robertson had better be injured. Whittaker is absolutely shite. Robertson should be the left back for next 10 years.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

Brilliant finish from Maczynski there.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Kyle Lafferty GOATing. What a break from Northern Ireland.

Just wish Andre was here to see his boy GOATing all over Greece who he fucking hates :jose


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Nice one Finland. Withing 4 minutes: A yellow card for Ring, a goal for Romania and a second yellow card for Ring.


See you in 2018 fpalm


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Hamada said:


> Kyle Lafferty GOATing. What a break from Northern Ireland.
> 
> Just wish Andre was here to see his boy GOATing all over Greece who he fucking hates :jose


He's in a better place now I'm sure. i.e., balls deep in his sister.

What happened to him? Died on the way back to his home planet?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Neymar reached 40 goals for Brazil today, and he only turned 22 earlier this year. Kid's had all the pressure in the world on him as the talisman and star name of the biggest international team, whilst playing with some of the worst players that have ever worn a Brazilian shirt. Fucking incredible.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

ARGH JOHN O FUCKING SHEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!

ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

EDIT: ON HIS 100TH FUCKING CAP!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

2002 revisited. Fucking amazing.

What a moment.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Nearly crashed the car. Unbelievable. 

I hated the idea but this format is fucking amazing. I don't give a fuck if England and their media bitch about how "easy" it is. It's shaping up to be the most incredible qualifying campaign for all of the other home nations. Even the cunts.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)




----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

This group :mark:


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

YEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:mark:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

http://www.bbc.com/sport/football/tables

http://www1.skysports.com/football/competitions/european-qualifiers/table :lenny5










We're all going to heaven France lads, waaaaaaaaayyyyyy

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Edit: lel it goes back to the Prem table when you click the link but anyways 2nd link


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> http://www.bbc.com/sport/football/tables
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mid-table in the Premier League?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Read the edit :lelbron

Hello down there in 17th :lelbron


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Read the edit :lelbron
> 
> Hello down there in 17th :lelbron


It's still the PL table you autistic potato.

Please post the real table you big silly goose.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Joel, I would like to report Marty plz

I trust the punishment will be hard and swift

Edit: COWARDLY EDIT


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I gave it to yer ma hard and swift x


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

ROUSEY said:


> I gave it to yer ma hard and swift x


Joel :shrug


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Alright, I'm sorry.

I'll post the table for you, just don't get me banned.

http://www1.skysports.com/football/competitions/european-qualifiers/group-d/table


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Already posted it :stephenA3


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

And I'll continue to post it until the day this forum closes down.

Where I will then join another one and post it there too. Maybe RAWK.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

If those shower of bastards calling themselves Northern Ireland make it and we don't then I'll blow up the Euros.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

We're all going to make it. Ireland, Norn Iron, Scotland, Wales and England.

France 2016 will be great craic.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Slient Alarm said:


> We're all going to make it. Ireland, Norn Iron, Scotland, Wales and England.
> 
> France 2016 will be great craic.


Goodluck to the french folk and insert Mike Bassett clip.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Cannot wait for the Ireland game in November. Buying tickets tomorrow.

Should be a cracker of a game.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

:dozy scores for us.

Not gonna assess him this season, as its unfair because he is barely getting playing time. But its kind of lel how shocking his goal record was for Sunderland last season. He's rather great internationally, and scores nearly every game. I guess I shouldn't care, because USA USA USA :dozy.

Also herd the Serbia game had to be abandoned because of drones flying overhead or something. Come back home safe Bran and Matic <3


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

kolarocket playing peace keeper in that match, helping albanian's off the field while cowardly braniscared and nejscared matic ran away

lelsea collapse incoming, lead by scared cowards, not like BRAVE kolarocket.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ :banderas

also lel @ ze germans


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*AS GAWD IS MY WITNESS, HE HIT HIM WITH A PLASTIC CHAIR* :bahgawd


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

A$AP said:


>


Not sure losing the shirt was entirely necessary.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Paul Scholes has absolutely #REKTD Rodgers in the papers today.

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/football/news-and-comment/paul-scholes-column-i-do-not-blame-roy-hodgson-one-bit-he-does-his-best-to-win-qualifiers-for-england--and-look-after-his-players-9794646.html


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Same Paul Scholes who said Wayne Rooney should play in midfield for England?

Same Paul Scholes who wanted to play Gerrard and Barkley in midfield vs Italy?

Same Paul Scholes who says Wilshere is England's best player?

aite


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Not a physio like Scholesy, but interesting reading.

http://twitter.com/raymondverheije


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

SCHOLES :mark:


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Same Paul Scholes who said Wayne Rooney should play in midfield for England?
> 
> Same Paul Scholes who wanted to play Gerrard and Barkley in midfield vs Italy?
> 
> ...


Are you related to Brendan Rodgers?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

he is :brodgers personal worshipper it seems


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

> Raymond Verheijen @raymondverheije · 22h 22 hours ago
> Roy Hodgson's incompetence must be frustrating for *educated managers like Brendan Rodgers who travelled the world.*


Hodgson:

Managerial
Halmstads BK
Allsvenskan (2): 1976, 1979

Örebro SK
Division 2 North (1) 1984

Malmö FF
Allsvenskan (5): 1985, 1986, 1987, 1988, 1989
Svenska Cupen (2): 1985–86, 1988–89

Inter Milan
UEFA Cup Runner-Up (1): 1997

Copenhagen
Danish Superliga (1): 2000–01
Danish Super Cup (1): 2001

Fulham
UEFA Europa League Runner-Up (1): 2010

And has managed internationals and many other teams around Europe.

Rodgers:
Mid-table with Watford in the Championship & sacked by Reading.



> Raymond Verheijen @raymondverheije · 22h 22 hours ago
> Firstly, 19-year old players do not have a fully matured body yet. So for them the game demands are higher & will develop much more fatigue.


Should have rested him against Middlesborough instead of playing him for 120 minutes then.

EDIT: Jesus wept, this is the same man who said it was Gary Speeds' wish for him to succeed him as the Wales manager 2 days after he had been buried. 

He's as much a fraud as the ****** shagger is :lmao


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:shrug

Why is Scholes even commenting on it anyway? :shrug

I'd much rather be a player who took a game off against some jobber team because of fatigue than be a player who turned his back on his country entirely just because he wasn't being played in his preferred position

:shrug


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Tickets confirmed for the Ireland and England games next month. Cannot wait:banderas


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Moving on from the Shaun Wright-Phillips knockofff, the France u21 vs Sweden u21 game last night provided some lulz.



> France U21's held a 2-0 first leg lead in their crucial 2015 European Under 21 Championship qualifier, a deficit Sweden had reversed when they led 3-0 last night with a few minutes remaining.
> 
> Up steps Kurzawa to book his sides place in the Czech Republic next year... or so he thought. Scoring a vital away goal with minutes remaining in the 86th minute, the left-back celebrated arrogantly in the faces of his Swedish opposition.












2 minutes later, Sweden scored again to put the game to bed.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

linked that earlier

super john with the bantz


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That is delightful.


----------



## The Minister (Oct 15, 2014)

We were good for the draw with Germany last night. Huge chance now.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

apparently morocco have pulled out of hosting afcon due to safety fears concerning ebola


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

When I get Ebola, I'm going to sit straight in the Kop for their next game.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

we suck dick now what the fuck is this why are we so trashhh


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Massive game on Friday for us Scots and Ireland. We really need a win here. 

Scotland's biggest game for a long time. Cannot wait to be apart of the crowd on Friday. 


1-0 Scotland


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Mexico 3-2 Netherlands NO ERA PENAL!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Mainboy said:


> Massive game on Friday for us Scots and Ireland. We really need a win here.
> 
> Scotland's biggest game for a long time. Cannot wait to be apart of the crowd on Friday.
> 
> ...


Who's who?




























:bigron


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

GOAT = Right winger now

:messi

Perhaps, Barca should use _Neymar - Suarez - Messi_ now. Slot the best #9 in the world where he belongs.


----------



## RyanZIGGLER (Aug 24, 2014)

Massive game for us tonight, gutted I missed out on tickets, Celtic Park will be bouncing!

I'm going to go with 2-1 Scotland, Anya and Naismith to bag the goals.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Fans outside are HYPE right now, wishing I had tickets.

I can definitely see a 2-1 happening, thinking either that or a 1-1.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Three cheers for the England B team.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

Awwww hell yeah Poland!!!!!

Now we put Scotland and Ireland in very difficult postion.Sadly one of these teams won't qualify to Eurr maybe germans won't qualify and both Scotland and Ireland will,that would be pretty damn sweet.

But now all hail Poland!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Fuck Scotland. Not even a country according to themselves.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Valbuena runs like a donkey on ice skates.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Hanley should be off.

There'll be a red in this game.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

This game has been great.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

English commentators have no idea who most of these german players are :lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

WHAT A GOAL


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Completely deserved.

Victory for football. 

McClean has been garbage. McGeady plays like he's on a playground. No intelligence at all.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

It was a nothing goal. May as well have been no defenders on the pitch.

We'll beat these fucking cunts in Dublin, no problem.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Stupid cunts celebrating like they've already qualified. They haven't a hope.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Ireland are brute. Happy days.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Finland lose, again. This was supposed to be our year. :jose


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Slient Alarm said:


> Stupid cunts celebrating like they've already qualified. They haven't a hope.


:rvp2


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Slient Alarm said:


> Stupid cunts celebrating like they've already qualified. They haven't a hope.


:maury

Nice to see your utterly seething.


Just back from Parkhead. Great day out and Roll on Tuesday.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Lol at Greece losing to Faroe Islands, that too at home.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Ranieri got sacked too :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Lallana over downing, okay woy.

Drinking game, how many times wilshere hits the deck or acts like billy big bollocks.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Lallana is infinitely better than Downing ut


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Irish Jet said:


> Fuck Scotland. Not even a country according to themselves.





Slient Alarm said:


> Stupid cunts celebrating like they've already qualified. They haven't a hope.





Slient Alarm said:


> It was a nothing goal. May as well have been no defenders on the pitch.
> 
> We'll beat these fucking cunts in Dublin, no problem.


Shower me with your tears. Let me bathe in their salty warmth.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Lallana is infinitely better than Downing ut


Take him to the England B team then mate.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

GOD of CUNT said:


> Shower me with your tears.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Win lose or draw watching England somehow always ends up being a dull experience. Especially in these qualifiers.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


>


:jordan3 :jordan3 :jordan3


:ti


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Liam Miller said:


> Take him to the England B team then mate.


ut



Irish Jet said:


>


:Jordan :trips8


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:hendo


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Hendo emulating his former mackem brothers by scoring an OG mghendowithabeard


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Flukey fuckers us english.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Dat Guy Welbz


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

san marino >>>>>>


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

San Marino drew. Faroe Islands won. Next generation's Brazil v Argentina.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Any other Scottish posters going to the game on Tuesday?

Looking forward to it. First Scotland-England fixture in Glasgow for over 15 years. Can't wait to boo Rooney.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I thought about it, but I really need to work. I mostly wanted to go so I could sing 

Posh Spice is a slapper, she's not much of a thinker
But when she's shagging Beckham, she thinks of Reggie Blinker


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I also can't wait for a thug side like scotland and their thuggish players like brown to try and break our lads legs.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

As long as he doesn't break the legs of Arsenal players I couldn't particularly care. 

Do we have a reputation for being a thug side now? When did that happen? I mean, Brown I understand because he's a dirty wee bastard and all that. We always just had the rep for being garbage as opposed to anything else.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Liam Miller said:


> *I also can't wait for a thug side like scotland *and their thuggish players like brown to try and break our lads legs.


:lol


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

We just won 6-0 against Latvia, a win we needed after some losses. Robben again was really amazing.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Congratulations San Marino & England.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Really don't care about internationals, but IJ and Slient get ready for some :dozy on Tuesday. Hat trick coming.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Really looking forward now. 

2-1 Scotland.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Makes me sick that some of our players have been sent home early or will be rested for this. Shows exactly part of the problem with the fucking national team with the lack of passion. English players should be desperate to play in this, but are they fuck? Most fans don't even give a shit. I wonder how many will even be watching. It's a joke that more people watched The Bake Off thing recently, and I'll be watching Masterchef tonight during the first half.

If the England team & players don't give a shit, why should we? I hope Scotland and Captain Calamity (Hanley) win to give us the kick up the arse we badly need.

I also hope the under-21 lads like Chambers & Berahino who should've been playing in France last night enjoy being on the pissing bench again for the seniors. #FuckingTheFuture


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Am English but I hope the Scots piss all over us. Woy and the England team are fucking diabolical.

Given its Celtic park I'm expecting anti-english pro independence sentiment. Should be fun.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

All I ask is that Barkley and Naismith's knees don't explode this game or they don't break each others legs.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/534738380941438976


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Di Maria and shaw please survive, we don't have a team as it is.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Dunno whether to watch France or England. Damn.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Gone with England so far. Read England's WOAT selection then discovered France had done the same thing. You know some top players have been benched when fucking Varane is the captain.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

You all have Sakho as your vice captain and Lloris as your captain. That's enough said on the legitimacy of French captains in the current crop.

Now make yourself use and tell me whether HAPPY is starting.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Don't mind Lloris as the captain tbh, Sakho, eh, not so much. Thought they may have gone with BIG STEVE MANDANDA as he's the captain of l'OM. 

And Joel:










The state of that 2nd hand car salesman grin on Gignac.


----------



## Dartz (Oct 12, 2011)

Man, Celtic Park truly is the greatest football stadium in the world, what a place.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Utd in a defensive CRISIS and Woy decides to play two of their few remaining defenders in a meaningless friendly :rudy


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Utd in a defensive CRISIS and Woy decides to play two of their few remaining defenders in a meaningless friendly :rudy


:woy


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hamada said:


> :woy


The owl is a fuckingshitcuntwankerdickhead.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

England vs Northern northern England is as expected.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

These Scotsmen are not fighting like warrior poets


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Mi-temps en Marseille. Fuck sake. France all over Sweden but can't apply the finish. Deschamps should just go full-sub wanker and bring on Benzema and the like.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Great header from Kieran Gibbs.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Great header from Kieran Gibbs.


:bigron


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Should've started Lacazette, better player than Gignac imo. Poor old Cabella, dropped for Obertan at club level and now can't make the French squad either. He'll be playing for Blyth Spartans soon at this rate.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Finally France score through a header, then get a penalty which Benzema skies over the bar. Un magnifique penalty :brodgers

Gignac absolutely bottled tonight. No threat, ball watched. Overawed. Lacazette has got to be classed as the 3rd striker now behind Benzema and Giroud. I would have started Lloris as well, France have looked very wayward.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Erm. Why are you disrespecting Remy so?

I'm not liking you much anymore, Hamada. I'm close to calling you a fat cunt. Don't make me do it. Don't do it.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Very impressive from England tonight.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Joel said:


> Erm. Why are you disrespecting Remy so?
> 
> I'm not liking you much anymore, Hamada. I'm close to calling you a fat cunt. Don't make me do it. Don't do it.


The problem with Remy, is that most of the time Deschamps has played him out of position, and that doesn't look likely to change. He does it to Valbuena as well, he's a stubborn fucker. If Remy was played in his position for France then who knows.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

steamed hams said:


> Very impressive from England tonight.


Big performance from the hard lads like jack.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Joel said:


> Erm. Why are you disrespecting Remy so?
> 
> I'm not liking you much anymore, Hamada. I'm close to calling you a fat cunt. Don't make me do it. Don't do it.


*Get ready Mozza :mark:*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*DA


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I have it written in my will that DA succeeds me, Seabs.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Joel <3


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Being Demodded = End of Life aka GAME OVER.*


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Liam Miller said:


> Big performance from the hard lads like jack.


:twat

"We are brave"

Wilshere did play well tbf.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

lallana what a ball to rooney


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey nani, fuck you ******.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/30079550



> *Roy Keane wants talks over James McCarthy & Seamus Coleman*
> 
> Republic of Ireland assistant boss Roy Keane believes manager Martin O'Neill should hold talks with Everton to discuss the fitness of James McCarthy and Seamus Coleman.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/534826566988345344
I hope Barkley tells Hodgson to sniff it and retires from international togger until Hodgson leaves.

The clueless, arl, ball bagged face tit.

He just seems to genuinely have a dislike for the lid. Baffling. 

The tit wouldn't know talent if it gave him a quick fisting.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Joel said:


> I have it written in my will that DA succeeds me, Seabs.


This leads me to believe you are mentally incompetent and require someone to have power of attorney over your affairs to ensure that *D*ense *A*rsehole comes nowhere near power on this established forum.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

so now the injured players list contains alaba, lahm, neuer and thomas muller. fucking piece of shit worthless international football


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Alaba got injured vs. Roma. Lahm got injured in training. Muller and Neuer ought to be fine. Lewy got a knock on the head tho.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

fact still remains international friendlies offer nothing other than injuries and pointless fatigue for players that have a hectic schedule as it is.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, but that's not a fact. At all. It also offers national teams the chance to play together at times that aren't major tournaments and prepare for them.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

International friendlies fucking suck.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Internationals are like a holiday for me as a Villa fan. England scored 6 goals in the 2 games. Villa have scored 1 goal in the last 7 games. :hesk3


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

ASIAN CUP

That second half performance was the best I've seen in a long time from an Australian team. The movement was great, and the more involved Kruse gets, the better we'll be. I think the shape will have to alter a bit when we come up against better teams, because we'll need someone next to Jedinak, but it was great to see Luongo having an impact.

We'll be tested more, particularly through the midfield and wide defensive areas, but the depth we suddenly have in attacking areas behind the striker is quite nice. Even Juric offers us a bit of depth up front.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

woo


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

:lmao Perfect action shot of Leckie.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Recently in international football:

- England actually beat an inferior team with the dominance you'd expect
- Wales are top of their group after beating Israel
- Scotland beat Ireland, but are currently 1-1 with Gibraltar (their first ever competitive international goal, brb killing myself :cry)
- Protests outside the Northern Ireland national stadium before the Finland match


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Fellaini carrying Belgium to the Euro's. Despite Vincent Kompany's best efforts.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> fact still remains international friendlies offer nothing other than injuries and pointless fatigue for players that have a hectic schedule as it is.


And for players to statpad their goal tallies so that on first glance it looks as if they actually made a winning contribution to their team. Wayne Rooney being a good example.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Rooney's total of 14 friendly goals is less than Charlton & Linekar, in relation to total international goals. They've obviously got more important goals but that isn't the point.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

It's embarrassing that the media are making such a big deal of a scoring record that has been earned through an increased load in matches as opposed to actual goalscoring ability on the international stage. 

It should be goals per game ratio that is paid attention to (allowing for a qualification mark of say 50 matches)


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Rooney's probably the most overrated England player of the last 15 years - at least. It's so annoying when there are guys playing much better than him yet he gets to start every game.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Friendlies also give a chance to mesh and to try new things. Others probably don't care about it as much, but it's somewhat important as an Australian, especially with the recent high turnover of players. Young faces getting experience helps them, and I'd daresay Luongo wouldn't have been as influential in the Asian Cup if not for being around the squad in the October friendlies.

Friendly goals actually counting as official goals is more of an interesting topic to me. The 'practice game' runs in international cricket don't go to your international record (Maxwell hit a century in a practice match against India, but didn't get his first proper century until the World Cup), but games are official more readily in cricket. Maybe tournament goals is something that should be considered more. HH's point about goals per minutes is also a good stat, but it's not really one I can see more casual followers of the sport embracing.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

My problem with it is that breaking an international goalscoring record should be a big deal, it shouldn't just be the result of longevity in an era where reaching 100 caps has become the norm. There needs to be a stat that takes into account efficiency somehow without alienating the casuals. 

What about a per 100 goal stat? Similar to the NBA system, it could use the percentage ratio to put all players on a level playing field of 100 caps.

For example Batistuta would have a per 100 of 72 goals so the casual is still seeing an amount so to speak instead of a percentage.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> so now the injured players list contains alaba, lahm, neuer and thomas muller. fucking piece of shit worthless international football


alaba ded again :crying:

so no robben and no alaba for the rest of the season. No Javi either and Thiago a huge doubt.

fitba m8s


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Wait, what happened to Robben?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Abdominal tear.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

alaba got injured in a piece of shit worthless international friendly are u fucking ssrs what the fuck


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> alaba got injured in a piece of shit worthless international friendly are u fucking ssrs what the fuck


it's pretty bad.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

International football. The bane of my football love. Can anyone tell me what it's like to have a good international team? As a scot I don't know this feeling.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Zico said:


> International football. The bane of my football love. Can anyone tell me what it's like to have a good international team? As a scot I don't know this feeling.


From a portuguese, I remember the times of 2004-2006, when Portugal was scary good. Even in qualifying matches where we didn't have to win, we would still massacre some poor team like Estonia or Israel as if they were nothing. We fucked up Russia by beating them 7-1. Why? Because we felt like it.

It feels pretty good, I must say. You have high expectations about the team and they actually deliver. Even when we didn't win Euro 2004, we were still pretty happy to reach the final since we've never done it before.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

X Spectrum said:


> From a portuguese, I remember the times of 2004-2006, when Portugal was scary good. Even in qualifying matches where we didn't have to win, we would still massacre some poor team like Estonia or Israel as if they were nothing. We fucked up Russia by beating them 7-1. Why? Because we felt like it.
> 
> It feels pretty good, I must say. You have high expectations about the team and they actually deliver. Even when we didn't win Euro 2004, we were still pretty happy to reach the final since we've never done it before.


I wouldn't be to happy, you lost to fucking Greece in your own tournament.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

X Spectrum said:


> From a portuguese, I remember the times of 2004-2006, when Portugal was scary good. Even in qualifying matches where we didn't have to win, we would still massacre some poor team like Estonia or Israel as if they were nothing. We fucked up Russia by beating them 7-1. Why? Because we felt like it.
> 
> It feels pretty good, I must say. You have high expectations about the team and they actually deliver. Even when we didn't win Euro 2004, we were still pretty happy to reach the final since we've never done it before.


You guys have got Cristiano Ronaldo, we've got Steven Naismith :mj2 
We dream of simply qualifying for the World Cup or the euros, our dreams never come true. :mj2


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Haydosgooner said:


> I wouldn't be to happy, you lost to fucking Greece in your own tournament.


Yeah, it was pretty disappointing, they only shot at our goal once and we continuously tried to score but to no avail.

But, when the match ended, it didn't matter. We picked up our flags, went out on the streets and celebrated anyway. We had never reached the final before, and so we were pretty happy with our display.



Zico said:


> You guys have got Cristiano Ronaldo, we've got Steven Naismith :mj2
> We dream of simply qualifying for the World Cup or the euros, our dreams never come true. :mj2


Yeah, but the Portuguese squad is in decline. Ronaldo's still there, but he won't be carrying us around for much longer, and we haven't developed any new really good talent yet. We have Moutinho, yeah, but he ain't a Ronaldo or a Figo. We'll be in serious shit once Ronaldo retires.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Fair enough. Greece absolutely lunchboxed that Euro, parked the bus and were horrible to watch all tournament yet somehow walked away with the trophy.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

WC 2018 Qualifying groups










England v Scotland lel


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

England should win every single game there with ease


Poor Northern Ireland tho :lol


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

I really hope England fuck up and don't qualify, even better if Scotland are the ones to go through in their place :lmao Seriously though, if you're having competitive games with Slovenia this is not an easy group. I'd argue both Slovakia and Scotland are better than Slovenia. 

Now as for Wales, happy enough with that. Will be competitive. Serbia and Austria are good teams. Don't think Ireland are quite on the same level. Think Bale should make the difference between us and them though so content enough with it. 

Group I is tasty. Not supporting any team in particular (maybe Ukraine as I'd like to see Russia/Ukraine at the World Cup ) but that group should be competitive as fuck which is cool. France/Netherlands, Spain/Italy is pretty cool too but I expect one to win, the other to make the playoffs. Sweden could throw a spanner in the works I guess but I don't see it, even with Holland being crap lately.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Scotland and England, in the same group...


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Cliffy B said:


> England should win every single game there with ease
> 
> 
> Poor Northern Ireland tho :lol


I thought England was past this stage of arrogance? Especially considering you recently barely beat Slovenia last month.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

For the first time since (well, ever), I'm actually somewhat optimistic about Scotland's qualification group. 

England are easily the weakest of the top-seeded teams (sorry all Englanders, it's true) and an Auld Enemy match is always fun. Slovenia and Slovakia are beatable teams, but we could easily slip up against them - then again, so could England. Lithuania and Malta are the jokes of the group.

We could actually qualify here :mark: provided the SFA don't withdraw over the whole "Russia being a fundamentally corrupt country of bigots" thing.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

As if that is exclusive to England? Spain barely beat Andorra, Portugal barely beat Armenia. Qualifiers are ugly games full of players who don't want to get injured and will take any result.

England have done better than anyone in Euro 2016 qualifying, that's not arrogance that is a fact.



V. Skybox said:


> England are easily the weakest of the top-seeded teams (sorry all Englanders, it's true)


England are weaker than Wales and Romania, right. Based on what?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Really nobody in that group is anything special. Scotland have a great chance of qualifying.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

No matter how crappy England play against Slovenia and whoever else you want to bring up, they'll still end up qualifying in shit groups. The group drawn today is garbage, so they'll qualify with relative ease. Slovakia may get a win at their place vs England, but that'll probably be the only place they drop points.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Do Fifa have an actual rankings table detailing points gained and dropped etc? Because I would love to know how Wales (who haven't qualified for a world cup in nearly 60 years) have been rewarded as a top seed.

Lol if Wales are ranked tenth then they are handing out way too many points for meaningless friendlies.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

France have got a tasty group, good matches against the Netherlands and Sweden and a good chance to wallop the curtain jerkers Luxembourg and Belarus. Would MARK for another titanic bicycle kick goal from Zlatan though. :moyes1






:ibra


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Henry Hill said:


> Do Fifa have an actual rankings table detailing points gained and dropped etc? Because I would love to know how Wales (who haven't qualified for a world cup in nearly 60 years) have been rewarded as a top seed.
> 
> Lol if Wales are ranked tenth then they are handing out way too many points for meaningless friendlies.


Wales are unbeaten thus far in their Euro qualifying group, top of the table and have beaten Belgium who were (and still are) somewhat generously ranked. It's not got jackshit to do with friendlies.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Wales are unbeaten thus far in their Euro qualifying group, top of the table and have beaten Belgium who were (and still are) somewhat generously ranked. It's not got jackshit to do with friendlies.


*"Location: Cymru"*


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *"Location: Cymru"*


Doesn't take away from what I said. We all know Wales aren't the 10th best team in the world, the FIFA ranking atm are a bit too weighted towards current form and European teams doing well benefit more because they're playing more competitive football. That said Wales are getting to where they are purely because they're doing well in the Euro qualifiers, helped tremendously by the fact they beat Belgium in a competitive fixture. Belgium I have to say are overrated rankings wise and it's had the snowball effect on Wales who beat them. But it's clearly not to do with friendlies as has been implied.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Wales are unbeaten thus far in their Euro qualifying group, top of the table and have beaten Belgium who were (and still are) somewhat generously ranked. It's not got jackshit to do with friendlies.


First of all, if you're a Wales fan then nice job on what your team have been doing in the qualifiers, good stuff. 

However, being top of a qualifying group should not make you a top seed when the nation in question literally haven't qualified for a major tournament in decades. 

It's a pretty bizarre seeding system that can put Holland (3rd place World Cup) and France (QF World Cup, QF Euros) in the same group whilst Wales get top seed and a relatively comfortable time of it.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

https://twitter.com/fifacom/status/629200359366492160

New rankings, not sure how Belgium are 2nd but there you go. Netherlands drop out top 10.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Belgium in 2nd place lol. I believe that is our highest ranking ever, and we've reached that without even playing a game


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Delighted that it looks like Wales and Northern Ireland will qualify, I'm not really one for hating the other home nations. Tonight will also be a game where England don't look shit, against the electricians and bin men.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Wales going 4th in the rankings if they beat Israel tomorrow just proves how much the rankings are a total joke. Wales are a one man side and i hope Bale gets injured before the finals start next year as Wales will be fucked without him. 


I'll be fucking seething if Scotland aren't there next year.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Spudhead Rooney finna break Charlton's record tonight and cement himself as the undisputed England GOAT of all time.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Damn. That's a lot of jealousy, because Scotland are shit. Wales (I actually made a typo and called them 'Bales' before correcting) are actually playing well as a team. Sure they rely on Bale to do something magic often to win games, but that's what you can do when you have a special player. Stay solid at the back and allow your star to produce when needed. It's what Chelsea did in the second half of the season last and it clinched us the title.

It's not Wales fault that you can't beat shit teams like Georgia, you know.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Scotland always been historically terrible in trips to Eastern Europe. So, losing to Georgia, shouldn't be a surprise for any Scotsman alive. The sun rises, grass grows, Scotland lose in Eastern Europe.

In the past though, could fancy to give a very good performance against Germany. But our team no longer has them players that put everything on the line for their country. So, Germany will win like 4-0.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> Wales going 4th in the rankings if they beat Israel tomorrow just proves how much the rankings are a total joke. Wales are a one man side and i hope Bale gets injured before the finals start next year as Wales will be fucked without him.
> 
> 
> I'll be fucking seething if Scotland aren't there next year.


The rankings have always been fucked up, but boy I would sure love a player like Bale playing in the dark blue of Scotland. 

We are shit, we always will be. Just to see Scotland at a World Cup would be something worth celebrating.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

How old were you in 98?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Desecrated said:


> Scotland always been historically terrible in trips to Eastern Europe. So, losing to Georgia, shouldn't be a surprise for any Scotsman alive. The sun rises, grass grows, Scotland lose in Eastern Europe.
> 
> In the past though, could fancy to give a very good performance against Germany. But our team no longer has them players that put everything on the line for their country. So, Germany will win like 4-0.


I'll be at Hampden on Monday and for some reason i think we'll at least sneak a point. 

Lose on Monday, Ireland beat Georgia. Meaning we need to win the next 2 games and hopefully Ireland lose the final 2. 

We're not gonna qualify outright anymore. Reckon we'll get a draw on Monday, Win against Poland and beat the Gibraltar on the final day and Ireland to lose their final 2 games. We end up in the play-offs and get Holland.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Kevin De Bruyne was excellent btw against Bosnia. A great assist and goal from long range, really hope he makes it work at City.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

kun with 2 gols and 3 assists vs powerhouse boliva

bring that to crystal palace pls


----------



## Funaki7 (Jan 15, 2011)

Thread title is win for the Scottish spelling.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Bit late on this, but my word did France make it look hard against Portugal. Ronaldo aside, they offered very little in the middle of the pitch and France completely controlled the midfield mainly thanks to Cabaye and Pogba, but Benzema was at his lazy best and Fekir got injured basically straight away. Defence was solid enough but Evra was lucky not to get sent off after 12 minutes for stamping on Nani's ankle, guy is a fucking liability. An old liability. Tremoulinas should easily take over. Serbia on Monday, I'd put it like this.










Benzema should definitely be benched for that shit house performance and Valbuena provided real energy when he came on against Portugal. Schneiderlein deserves a start too.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Anyone else watching Wales vs Israel? I like Chris Coleman so glad to see him doing well with Wales.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

damn what happened to netherlands?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

They have been bad for a few years. An excellent Robben made them look good at the last World Cup. Hiddink fucked the team up some more and Danny Blind can't save them, would be sad to see our neighbours miss the next Euros.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

steamed hams said:


> Anyone else watching Wales vs Israel? I like Chris Coleman so glad to see him doing well with Wales.


Would be funny if Israel were to ruin the party today.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mainboy said:


> Would be funny if Israel were to ruin the party today.


That Scottish salt is incredibly strong.

England, Wales and Northern Ireland at the Euros. Scotland sitting at home :banderas


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Joel said:


> That Scottish salt is incredibly strong.
> 
> England, Wales and Northern Ireland at the Euros. Scotland sitting at home :banderas


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

What a shame :ha


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

Scotland and Ireland gonna have quite a battle for a playoff spot.Poland will finish 1st in this group.Believe that.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

ya im fairly sure all international football offers is injuries and matches i dont care about.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Greece sitting at the foot of Group F with two points, beneath the mighty Faroe Islands :ti 

Even Greek_Kane_fan couldn't put a positive spin on that.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

they sold games for food stamps


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

yeah im sure that doesnt change the fact that international football sucks dick you fucks


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

greece suck dick for money


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Why wasn't Jesus born in Australia?


He couldn't find 3 wise men or a virgin.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

He couldn't find 3 wise men or a virgin.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Netherlands not gonna qualify :ha

Imagine if you already pre-ordered seasonal orange crap :ha

Honestly, I just couldn't care less at this point :ha


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Kiz said:


> He couldn't find 3 wise men or a virgin.



:fuckyeah


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Netherlands have the best anthem, will be a shame not to hear it at the Euros.






Vlaar singing :mj2


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Scotland actually scoring against Germany roud

For jobbers like us, that's pretty good going.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

LAFFERTY THE GOAT :mark:


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

muller the boss honestly


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Hames McCarthy might actually be the worst player in this Irish team

And Coleman is so bad at crossing that I wouldn't even trust him to walk across the road by himself

#thankyoueverton 

Jeff Hendrick is a GAWD tho :mark:

Kogg Scotland


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Fantastic performacne by us tonight. Shame we didn't win. We can kiss goodbye to the Euro's if we don't beat Poland.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Benteke hauled off at HT for Belgium (not injury related).


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Can't wait to watch a midfield 3 of Delph, Shelvey and Milner...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Does England have anything better?

I've been thinking that England's best possible midfield is probably a trio of Carrick, Henderson and Wilshere. All three are injured at the moment and one is more or less a permanent crock...


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

love him or hate him rooney is A FUCKing BOSS


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:mark: so hard for Northern Ireland right now.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Scotland are actually winning :mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Watching Portugal/Denmark. Quite shit really but Moutinho just scored with a neat, calm finish.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Mr. Fusion said:


> Scotland are actually winning :mark:


For realz? :tucky


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> For realz? :tucky


......but so are Rep.Ireland, so if scores stay the same, it looks unlikely that they'll qualify. Hey, anything can happen.

Still, beating Poland with the form Lewandowski is in is a good result.

Edit: Northern Ireland have qualified for Euro 2016!!!! Good on them. Hope Ireland/Scotland (can only be one of these) and Wales join them too.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Fucking heartbreaking. Props to Ireland, fuck the Germans and Lewandowski.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Mr. Fusion said:


> Scotland are actually winning :mark:


 

The likes of Ireland and Wales are heading to the Euros, and we aren't. We are ridiculously shit :mj2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Unlucky Scotland, that man Lewandowski again. Ireland still have to get a result in Poland and that is not going to be easy, even after beating Germany.

Well Done Northern Ireland and i hope Wales can hold on and qualify (looks very likely I know).


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Germany can't even handle us right nooooow.

Drew away and beat them at home, they're our bitch. France 2016, here we come.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

One round of matches left and we still have a chance of TOPPING a group that has Germany in it :mark:

Shane Long is a fucking GOD


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm wishing Ireland all the best, hopefully they do themselves proud. Scotland, what can I say? That Georgia result will haunt me for a long time.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

The real Ireland is already there, we don't need anymore, especially the one where bad people such as DwayneAustin, Silent Alarm and Irish Jet inhabit.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

As long as the Irish know who they lost four points to (if they get to the Euros).

To the god damned worst home nation.

Nothing good about being Scottish at all. You can't understand the elderly, the football is terrible both domestic and national, all the good jobs are down south in England and any single woman above 20 smell terribly, has kids, terrible tattoos and are dumb as rocks.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Scotland can fuck off. Always conceade a last minute goal to end all hope. Hopefully Republic of Ireland get pumped in the play-offs. Hopefully Wales and Northern Ireland get humiliated at the finals.


<<<<<<< Seething


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

LMAO at Scotland, what a joke of a nation. We should just saw it off and let them float off into the North Sea.

Congrats to Ireland though, what an achievement  #COYBIG


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Michael O'Neil is a ex Hibby and a great round bloke. We had the chance to get him in as manager a few years ago but we took Pat Fenlon instead :ha



Still hope Republic Of Ireland get pumped in the play-offs.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Class finish by Shane Long. Beating Germany and then drawing to them away from home is fucking impressive! 

Also, Congrats to Northern Ireland. truly deserved their qualification.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Pulling for the real ireland against poland

Only having those gimpy northern twats there would be awful


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mainboy said:


> Scotland can fuck off. Always conceade a last minute goal to end all hope. Hopefully Republic of Ireland get pumped in the play-offs. Hopefully Wales and Northern Ireland get humiliated at the finals.
> 
> 
> <<<<<<< Seething


After seeing this I want R.O.I. to get there, so everyone but Scotland are at the finals :ti


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

The Georgia loss was bad but the Lewandowski and Walters offsides taking those four points from us and giving one a piece to our rivals really killed this


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> The real Ireland is already there, we don't need anymore, especially the one where bad people such as DwayneAustin, Silent Alarm and Irish Jet inhabit.


I'm actually in the Royal Six lad, so I'll assume this is some sort of compliment. There's ever been any bad people up here.

Happy enough for Northern Ireland, should ensure a nice bit of sectarian banter in France, maybe a stabbing or two if the Republic join them. 

As a Replublic fan and it was a fucking great night. It would be a tragedy to have the Euro's without us as we're technically the World Champions. Some goal too, straight out of the Jackie Charlton school of total football.


----------



## EireUnited (Apr 27, 2015)

Go on Ireland!

Be detrimental as fuck to the peace process, but I hope Ireland reach the Euros and get drawn against the Occupied Six counties.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Fuck off Wales you lucky bastards


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

It's good to see the home nations qualifying for a change. The only recent one to qualify I remember was ROI at Euro 2012, and they were 10 levels below the other teams in that tournament. Hopefully they can get there this time and give a better showing, along with NI and Wales, would like to see England knock some of them out as well : Have to laugh at Wales going through on a whimper though, the "biggest day in Welsh sporting history" ends in two losses.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

What rank do Wales go up to now?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

DENSPARK said:


> What rank do Wales go up to now?


At least 3rd. 

Over-rated.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> At least 3rd.
> 
> Over-rated.


Overrated yes, but the fact that even Wales are better than us is so depressing :jose


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

That was one of the most Chicharito goals ever :mark:


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

If we're not going to win, hopefully an Irish player snaps both Lewancuntski's legs.

Dirty, cheating wanker.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Silent Alarm said:


> If we're not going to win, hopefully an Irish player snaps both Lewancuntski's legs.
> 
> Dirty, cheating wanker.


r u 4 real? ireland are out there trying to kick poland off the field


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Memento Mori said:


> r u 4 real? ireland are out there trying to kick poland off the field


Don't see how that's possible since whenever we get within 2 feet of a Polish cunt, they throw themselves on the ground.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Silent Alarm said:


> Don't see how that's possible since whenever we get within 2 feet of a Polish cunt, they throw themselves on the ground.


why be chasing polish cunts when there's fitba on lad


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Silent Alarm said:


> If we're not going to win, hopefully an Irish player snaps both Lewancuntski's legs.
> 
> Dirty, cheating wanker.


After what he did to Scotland, I would have appreciated an Irishman performing such a dastardly deed


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Silent Alarm said:


> If we're not going to win, hopefully an Irish player snaps both Lewancuntski's legs.
> 
> Dirty, cheating wanker.


roflmao so much salt here

as for greece, we finished last on the easiest group of all time, 1st place should have been a walk, but huheuhe who cares


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Quick shoutout to the offside Daryl Murphy winning a header at 1:20 winning the corner as well as the offside Jon Walters scoring the goal from that corner at 1:38:





Either of those gets called right and we get 3 points instead of 1, Ireland get 0 instead of 1 and that three point swing puts us level on points, sending Scotland to the play-offs instead of Ireland. 

(Yes, I'm fucking bitter)


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Hopefully Ireland get Sweden in the play-offs and get humped by them.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Sweden? Don't make me laugh.

The World Champions couldn't beat us. We have nothing to fear against any of the trash in the playoffs.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Scotland would have just lost in the play offs anyway. You're easily the worst of the home nations now. Time to let it go.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Joel said:


> Scotland would have just lost in the play offs anyway. You're easily the worst of the home nations now. Time to let it go.


That doesn't matter. It's about having the chance. Also if you are British, you'd likely know that Scotland does well when faced with insurmountable odds?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Joel said:


> Scotland would have just lost in the play offs anyway. You're easily the worst of the home nations now. Time to let it go.


I don't think we're that good at all, it's just that in the play offs we'd still have a chance of sneaking in. I want to see my country at a major tournament some day and it's going to be a lot harder when things like this keep happening. We can only really have aspirations of qualifying for the Euros as the World Cup qualifying is far more selective but in the last three Euro qualifyings we've:

2008: Been drawn in a group with the two world cup finalists

2012: Lost out on a playoff spot to the Czech republic by 2 points after an extremely dodgy injury time penalty (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4nd-dgPOmWA)

2016: Lost out on a playoff spot to Ireland by 3 points after an offside goal (with the 5th official staring right at it)

We weren't good during these campaigns (and were fucking dire under Levein) but acheieved reasonable results to the level where I can point to single calls that could have been made correctly to send us to the playoffs. Over the course of four years, that's just bloody annoying.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

We were definitely fortunate to make the playoffs. Although the Germany games were amazing, the results were pretty freakish.

We were dreadful against the teams closest to us. 2 points from Scotland and Poland wasn't enough and they outplayed us two across those games. It's a pretty bad omen for the playoff too considering that's exactly the type of team we'll likely be up against. O'Neill's approach in those games is too negative. I like O'Neill but he has a very rigid, traditional approach to the game. As bad as Brady was yesterday, and he was horrifyingly bad, our full backs should be a real asset going forward but they're just clearly not given the same freedom to bomb on like they are in the PL. Coleman in particular probably plays about 15 yards deeper than his average position at Everton. James McClean starting at international level is hilarious, almost as baffling as him starting in the Premier League. He's barely Championship standard. Hoolahan making way for him makes it even more inexplicable, he was our form player and had to play in a game where we needed a goal. Too negative again.

Whether we make the Euro's or not there looks to be dark days ahead. There's so little coming through and the likes of O'Shea, Hoolahan and Walters don't have many years left. Given is starting and he basically retired from club football 3 years ago. Got to get the likes of Randolph, Duffy, M. Keane, Christie, O'Kane more involved after this. I don't know if it's the knock on effect of the big money/foreign influx in the PL but there's a scary lack of players coming up. The grass roots in Ireland needs a major overhaul.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

I can't help but fucking hate the national teams, Real Madrid will have to play their C squad this weekend. Ramos, Pepe, Danilo, Carvajal, James, Modric and Benzema on the shelf.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

England vs Lithuania today. I expect something like this from our fans:


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

WE'RE GONNA WIN THOSE EUROS

ARISE SIR WOY :whiteknight


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Curry said:


> Quick shoutout to the offside Daryl Murphy winning a header at 1:20 winning the corner as well as the offside Jon Walters scoring the goal from that corner at 1:38:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We probably would have fucked up in the play-offs anyway. We are immune to qualification.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma (Jan 27, 2009)

So happy that Chile beat Brazil! Tomorrow we'll face Peru away but I'm optimistic about it! Let's go, lads!!


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

The outcome of 10 wins/10 doesn't mean itwas a good decision at the time (after the world cup) to keep Woy on.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Former Euro champions finishing below the Faroes though


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Dutch football is fucked

Belgium are the new holland


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Holland :ha


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Belgium moving to 1st place in the FIFA rankings now, it's pretty meaningless but a first in our history so yay


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Meki said:


> Belgium moving to 1st place in the FIFA rankings now, it's pretty meaningless but a first in our history so yay


Fifa Rankings are a total joke mate. But congrats.

Would much rather see you 1st over Wales.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

FIFA ranking's as credible as its leadership...

Fuck. :mj2

It's really unbelievable/hilarious that in a tournament where literally every country qualifies, we won't see the bronze medallist of the previous World Cup. #Lolland


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

We topped the group :nice


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it's okay holland, we didnt qualify for the euros either


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Kiz said:


> it's okay holland, we didnt qualify for the euros either


That's disappointing I'd say Lafferty was looking forward to playing ye.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

It seems Argentina Sub-17 wont win this year the Under-17 World Cup

Favorites are the same as last year Nigeria and México


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

The fog at the Bosnia vs Ireland game :sodone


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

What a gol from Mario, that technique :banderas


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Explosion in Paris heard during France and Germany friendly

https://vine.co/v/iBb2x00UVlv

Holy shit.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

http://www.hindustantimes.com/footb...ris-attacks/story-EmCyssegYfujqHNBcU8FnM.html

3 dead and apparently the game still went on to finish. 

Smalling and Carrick injured as well, but I guess that seems a rather trivial issue to gripe about now.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Amidst all the chaos I missed Martial's assist.

Just seen it.

:banderas

Kid's incredible.


----------



## EireUnited (Apr 27, 2015)

GO ON THE EIRE!!

Hope we get drawn against and stuff the Occupied Six bastards in the Euros.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Awwww not Ireland :moyes8


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Well done Ireland but lets take this moment to have another great big laugh at Scotland :tysonlol


----------



## EireUnited (Apr 27, 2015)

Joel said:


> Awwww not Ireland :moyes8


ARMOURED CARS AND TANKS AND GUNS!

Tiocfaidh ar la.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

News just broke they will be a Home Alone 5. Apparently it's being released during the Euros.
































Starring Scotland :kobe10


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Hopefully Ireland get knocked out in the group stages.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

I'll just leave this here


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO

Come in here and celebrate with us, our fellow Irish brothers

@Irish Jet @Cam's Glistening Grin; @Mr. Socko @The Arch of Mia Malkova; @Marty @Anark @H; @Silent Alarm 

Apologies if I've forgotten anyone

FRANCE, BABY

Edit: sake


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Future Trunks said:


> FRANCE, BABY


I can't fucking wait for next year now. I already live in France so I'll be praying the Ireland games are situated somewhere near me so I can get to one.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

:dance


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Au Lait, Au Lait, Au Lait, Au Lait


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

God bless you, Jonathan Walters, you magnificent Irish-Scouse hybrid. Fucking legend.


----------

